# Basic question 3 ("e" vs. "este")



## wanipa

Hi to all!

I've got another question and can not find them in the thread, if I've not overseen. ;-(

What's the difference between e and este? (Both have the meaning of is, right?)


Mulţumesc frumos!


----------



## naicul

(...)
Both mean "is"
(...)


----------



## Zareza

_e_ - short form of _este_


----------



## danielstan

I writing, in elevated speech, for example when answering a teacher's question in a classroom, we are supposed to use the form:
_este_.
The short form _e _is used in normal speech on the street, with family, friends etc.


----------

